# كيف تتعلم الاتوكاد خطوة بخطوة



## السيد حلاوة (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بامر الله ساقوم يتنظيم كورس فى الاتوكاد للمبتدئين لخدمة مجال التكييف
من البداية
من يريد التسجيل فى الكورس يقوم بتسجيل اسمه وعلى المشترك معرفة انه سيطلب منه واجب عملى وعليه
القيام به وتقديمه فى المنتدى منتظر تسجيل الاسماء
اما من يعرف الاتوكاد وله سؤال معين فليتوجه الى موضوع كيف تحترف الاتوكاد
والله المستعان
الموضوع هنا للمبتدئين فقط 
منتظر تسجيل الاسماء


----------



## م. رياض النجار (31 أكتوبر 2010)

وأنا أول المنتسيبين​


----------



## غريب حسن توفيق (31 أكتوبر 2010)

وان إن شاء الله معاك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (31 أكتوبر 2010)

تشرفو بامر الله اكون تحت حسن ظنكم


----------



## salem silini (31 أكتوبر 2010)

المطلوب كتاب جيد في تصميم المبالدلاات


----------



## السيد حلاوة (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بامر الله يا محمد يا شوقى


----------



## Michael.al (1 نوفمبر 2010)

Michael Al


----------



## جبريل الحشيم (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بك,وانا من المسجلين المنتظرين


----------



## السيد حلاوة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

نبدا بسم الله وام شىء الصبر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*شرح اللوحة الاساسية*

شرح الصورة رقم 1​اولا الصورة رقم 1 تعد هى صورة الوجهه الاساسية للاتوكاد
تسمحو لى ان نشرح بالبلدى كى يتسع فهمنا للامور تعد هذه الصورة هى الواجهه الاساسية للاتوكاد انا واضع ارقام على الصورة كل رقم يمثل شريط 
الرقم 1 
ده شريط العنوان بمعنى لما اسمى اللوحة من الخارج مثلا
sayed.h cad
يظهر هذا المسمى فى شريط العنوان

رقم 2
ده شريط القوائم ويوجد به مجموعة من القوائم وكل قائمة تحتوى على مجموعة من الاوامر والمهام سيتم شرحها بالتفصيل ان شاء الله

رقم 3
ده شريط به مجموعة من المهام وكل هذه المهام موجودة اصلا بداخل القوائم الموجودة فى شريط القوائم ولكن وضعت هنا للتسهيل

رقم 4 & رقم 5
شريطين على جانبى لوحة الرسم بهم مجموعة من الاوامر والمهام ووضعت هنا ايضا للتسهيل

رقم 6 
ده شريط الامر بمعنى هنا المكان اللى هنكتب فيه الاوامر المراد تنفيذها
command

رقم 7
ده شريط بسميه شريط الحال وهو يمثل حال الامر ومعناه هيوضح لما نشرحه 
طبعا انا بشرح لكم الموضوع بطريقتى بعيد تماما عن الطريقة الاكادمية لانى حريص انى وانا بعلمك اجعلك بامر الله تحترف الاتوكاد مش فقط تتعلمه 

مهندس السيد عبد الحميد 
المرفقات بها فيل ورد لنفس الشرح والصورة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*الامر line*

شرح الامر خط​line​اولا 
بعد ان نفتح لوحة الاتوكاد 
مباشرة اضغط
l
ثم انتر (ادخال) اسمحو لى نتكلم بالعامية اى حسب الاستخدام ونقول انتر (enter)
يبقى اكرر
l
ثم انتر
انظر للاسفل عند شريط ادخال الاوامر command
هتجد مكتوب كلمة 
line
وتحتها ادخل اول نقطة
هروح بالموس ( الفأرة) على اى نقطة فى الشاشة واضغط كليك شمال
وهكذا اكون وضعت اول نقطة فى الخط 
ثم احرك الماوس الى الاتجاه المراد رسم الخط فيه مثلا اوجه الماوس الى الشمال 
ملحوظة
بعد الضغط كليك شمال اترك يدك من على الذر اثناء توجيه الماوس الى الاتجاه بمعنى انى اضغط كليك شمال ضغطه وارفع صباعى لانى رايت البعض يعتقد انه يجب ان يظل ضاغط على الكليك شمال 

طبعا هنا هتقابلنى اول مشكلة
هلاقى الخط متعرج بمعنه انه غير مستقيم كما هو موضح فى الصورة اما يكون مائل لاعلى او اسفل
هنا اذهب كما فى الصورة الى شريط الحال تحت
واضغط على ذر اسمه
ortho
هنا يصبح الخط متعامد بمعنى اذا وجهة الماوس لاى اتجاه يكون الخط مستقيم ولكن طبعا يكون لى اربع اتجهات فقط بهذا الحال ortho
يمين وشمال وفوق وتحت بزاوية 90
بمعنى لو حابب ارسم خط يميل بزاوية 45 وذر ortho  مفعل لا استطيع ذلك
اوك
وممكن ان استبدل الضغط على
ortho
بان اضغط على f8
هو ايضا يجعل الخط متعامد
بعد ان وجهت الخط اكتب طول الخط وليكن
500 mm
انا هعتبر ان وحدة الاطوال عندى المليمتر وهنكلم فى موضوع الواحدات فى وقت لاحق ان شاء الله
بعد ان كتبت 500
اضغط انتر

هنا من الممكن ان تقابلنى مشكلة اما ان يكون الخط كبير جدا اكبر من اللوحة وما اقدر اوصل لنهايته
ا وان يكون صغير جدا وما اشوفه
الحل السريع
اكتب
z
ثم انتر
ثم 
e
ثم انتر
ورا بعض
بمعنى
z enter e enter
هذا الامر يجعل الرسم فى حدود اللوحة لو صغير يكبره فى حدود اللوحة ولو كبير يصغره فى حدود اللوحة
وطبعا ان ان يتغير البعد هنا فقط عملنا زووم 

تابع الصور وبكدا نكون رسمنا الخط
سنتابع فيما بعد رسم خط مائل باى زاوية
طبعا ممكن اكثر من طريقة 
لرسم الخط افضلهم ما شرحت ولكن ممكن ايضا من قائمة 
draw
موجودة فى شريط القوائم ثانى شريط اضغط عليها كليك شمال تنسدل قائمة مكتوب فيها كذا امر منهم
line
وايضا موجود على يسار اللوحة فى الشريط الرئسى هتلاقى علامة خط مرسوم اذا وقفت عليها بدون ضغط تظهر كلمة 
line
وايضا ممكن تكتب تحت امام كلمة 
command
تكتب كلمة line
ولكن ما سنفعله هو
نكتب l
ثم انتر 
لا تذهب تحت امام كلمة command 
وتكتب 
l
اكتب على طول وانت واقف باى مكان بالموس دون ضغط طبعا الا بعدد ان تكتب 
l
سلام
مهندس السيد عبد الحميد
المرفقات فيل ورد به الشرح السابق والصور


----------



## السيد حلاوة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*التحكم فى لوحة الاتوكاد*

*التحكم فى لوحة الاتوكاد*​*اولا*
*يجب ان تمسك الماوس باليد اليمنى ولا تترك الماوس ابدا من يدك اليمنى*

*ثانيا*
* الكتابة تكون باليد اليسرى حتى لو مش متعود هتتعود بالممارسة ومش ممكن تكون مستخدم جيد او محترف للبرنامج اذا خالفت هذه التعليمات *

*ثالثا*
*يجب استخدام اختصارات الاوامر كما بالشرح*

*رابعا*
*لعمل زووم وتحكم فى قرب الرسمة او ابعادها وتكبيرها وتصغيرها*
*اضغط على البكرة بتاع الماوس ركز بقول اضغط وليس لف اضغط وظل ضاغطا وحرك الرسمة تتحرك معاك شمال ويمين واى مكان *
*ولو حابب تصغر وتكبر يكون بلف البكرة للامام او الخلف تكبر وتصغر امامك طبعا زووم دون تغيير فى الابعاد*
*بمعنى ان الخط اللى طوله 500 سيظل 500*

*طبعا زوم موجودة فوق فى ثالث شريط من فوق شريط المهام وهتلاقى علامة اخرى تشبه اليد تسمى **realtim* *pan*
*تظهر اذا وقفت على علامة اليد دون ان تضغط بالماوس*
*ولكن هنستخدم الطريقى اللى شرحتها للتحكم ومن يجد صعوبة يبلغنى المهم نتعلم من البداية صح وباحتراف ان شاء الله*
*سلام*
*م السيد عبد الحميد*

المرفقات فيل ورد به الشرح السابق


----------



## السيد حلاوة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

على كل المشتركين تطبيق ما سبق شرحه واى مشكلة نكتبها
ونكمل على خير ان شاء الله حتى اللى عارف الامر وولسة مبتدا يمشى مع الشرح لانى بشرح حجات تانية بالداخل 
ربنا معاكم


----------



## م. رياض النجار (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> على كل المشتركين تطبيق ما سبق شرحه واى مشكلة نكتبها
> ونكمل على خير ان شاء الله حتى اللى عارف الامر وولسة مبتدا يمشى مع الشرح لانى بشرح حجات تانية بالداخل
> ربنا معاكم


 الخطوة الأولى تمت بسهولة تشكر يا هندسة​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ممتاز مهندس رياض


----------



## السيد حلاوة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*رسم خط مائل*

رسم خط مائل بزاوية​لرسم اى خط مائل بزاوية اولا اعطى الامر 
L 
ثم انتر 
كما تعلمنا من قبل
واضغط بكليك شمال على اى مكان فى الشاشة بكده نكون وقعنا اول نقطة فى الخط المراد هنا ان نوقع النقطة الثانية بحيث يكون الخط طوله 60 مم ويميل بزاوية 45 على الافقى
انزل تحت فى شريط الحال وفعل الذر 
POLAR
بالضغط عليه بكليك شمال
طبعا حتى الان لم يتم ضبط اى زازية
اذهب مرة اخرى الى الذر 
POLAR 
ولكن هذه المرة اضغط كليك يمين 
ثم
SETTING
تظهر لك قائمة تابع الصورة على اليسار مربع به تكتب الزاوية وليكن 45
طبعا اذا كان مككتوب 45 خلاص
ثم اوك
تاكد بان الذر 
POLAR
مفعل طبعا بيكون داخل عن مستوى سطح الشاشة ونلاحظ انه اذا كان الامر او الحال 
ORTHO 
مفعل بعد ان افعل
POALR
يلغى ORTHO
لانهم عكس بعض
ملحوظة
لما اروح اغير اى حال من تحت عند POLAR  و وخلافة هذا ممكن يتم وامر خط شغال او لو مش معطى امر خط
بمعنى انه اثاء رسم الخط انزل بالماوس لتحت مش لازم الغى امر خط وعند الضغط على POLAR  وتطلع بالماوس تلاقى الامر مازال شغال وتكمل شغل عادى
ده لان سعات بعض الناس وهو بيرسم خط او اى امر وحب يشغير الحال من ORTHO الى POLAR
يخرج من الامر وبعد كده يغير الحال ثم يعود يعطى الامر من جديد

نكمل
بعد ان ضبطنا الزاوية 45 وبعد ان رسمنا اول نقطة فى الخط نوجه الماوس الى اعلى كما فى الصور
حتى تظهر لنا نقاط على امتداد الخط شاهد الصور هنا يدل المؤشر اننى على امتداد الزاوية 45
اكتب الرقم اللى هو 60 طول الخط ثم اضغط انتر اترسم الخط طبعا لانهاء الامر اضغط انتر مرة اخرى
وهكذا اى زاوية

ملحوظة الامر line 
من الاوامر المستمرة بمعنى بعد ان كتبت طول الخط الامر مازال موجود وممكن توجه الماوس لاى اتجاه اخر وترسم خط ملتصق بالخط وهكذا ولانهاء الامر بعد كتابة الطول اضغط انتر ثم انتر كمان او اضغط
Esc

المرفقات فيل ورد بيه الشرح والصور


----------



## السيد حلاوة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

يفضل استخدام اتوكاد 2007


----------



## السيد حلاوة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

المسطرة تحل محل انتر
استخدم المسطرة اسرع وافضل بدل من انتر عموما فى الاتوكاد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*تكرار الامر*

لتكرار اى امر بعد تنفيذه اضغط مسطرة
او انتر
يكرر لك اخر امر بدل من ان تعطيه من جديد


----------



## م. رياض النجار (1 نوفمبر 2010)

وراك عالدعسة (على قولت السوريين) تم الأمر بنجاح​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*اين اصحاب الفضل*

انا عامل الموضوع خصيصا للمهندس صبرى سعيد وم رياض ومهندس مجدى جمال وكثير من الاخوة
اتمنى الاشتراك فى الكورس


----------



## السيد حلاوة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بامر الله نكمل غدا ونبدا بالامر دائرة
منتظر الواجب وهو التدريب على ما سبق شرحة والمهارة هنا فى كثرة الممارسة تكتسب
بمعنى نفذ الامر كثيرا كى تقابلك صعبات فتحاول حل الصعبات فتحترف باذن الله


----------



## النسر الغاضب (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ما تنسونى يا اخوى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحب بيك نسر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*رسم دائرة الجزء الاول*

رسم دائرة​اولا دائرة
Circle
يوجد هذا الامر فى قائمة draw 
كما هو موضح فى الصور رقم 1
كما يوجد فى الشريط بالجانب الايمن من لوحة الرسم 
الصورة رقم 2
وهذا الامر ممكن يرسم باكثر من طريقة
اولا الطريقة المختصرة والسريعة
اكتب 
C
ثم
انتر
ثم اضغط فى اى مكان على الشاشة بكيك شمال وبكده نكون حددنا مركز الدائرة
ثم نكتب نصف القطر وليكن 50 ثم
نضغط
انتر
وبكده رسمنا دائرة نصف قطرها 50 وحدة مثلا الوحدة هنا الملىمتر
ودى اسهل واسرع طريقة
ومثلها بالضبط لو اخترت علامة الدائرة من على يسار الشاشة
اما اذا دخلت قائمة 
Draw
واخترت
Circle
سيدخلك على اكثر من اختيار لطريقة الرسم
اولا
Center &radius
وده يمكنك من الرسم بنفس الطريقة السابق شرحها بمجرد الاختيار يطلب منك المركز وبعد ان تضع المركز يطلب من نصف القطر تكتب نصف القطر
دائما وانت فى مرحلة التعلم انظر امام الامر command اسفل الاتوكاد
وذلك لتتابع كيف تسير الامور

ثانيا
Center & diameter
نفس ما سبق شرحه مع اختلاف انك تدخل بدل من نصف القطر تدخل القطر

ثالثا
2 point
وهنا بيطلب منك تحديد نقطيتن على الدائرة
بمعنى
اضغط على الامر 2 point
ثم اضغط على الشاشة بكليك شمال فى اى مكان ووجه الماوس مسافة ثم اضغط بكليك شمال مرة اخرة فى مكان اخر يرسم لك دائرة تمر بالنقطتين اللى انت اخترتهم
تابع الصور
طبعا الكلام ده لو عايز دائرة بدون ابعاد محدد 
طيب لو عايزها بابعاد
اختر الامر 2 point
ثم اضغط بكليك شمال بكده انت حددت اول نقطة ثم وجه الماوس فى الاتجاه المراد
ثم اكتب طول القطر وليكن 50مم سيرسم لك دائرة قطرها 50 باديتها هى النقطة المحدده ونهاية الدائرة فى الاتجاه المحدد ببعد 50 من النقطة وده يمثل القطر 50
للدائرة
تابع الصور


----------



## السيد حلاوة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

توضيح
المرفقات السابقة الخاصة بالدائرة تشمل شرح لثلاث طرق لرسم الدائرة 
وهيكون فى تكملة ان شاء الله
ومرفق صور للطرق الثلاثة


----------



## م. رياض النجار (2 نوفمبر 2010)

أوكي تمام شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## abib (2 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و انا معكم ان شاء الله جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الانجينيير (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*الى المهندس سيد*

ايا ايها السيد سيد ماسيدناك علينا نسبا انما سيدناك كرما منك وحسنا لخلقك زينت به منتدانا وشرفت كل من فيه باسهاماتك فيك التلبيه والاستغاثه وقضاء الحاجه والرياده فرضينا بك اخا وابا كريما
ما رايناك ولا عرفنا مكانك ولا احوالك انما تزدنا بكرمك وجودك 
فاللهم زده حلاوه هذا العبد سيد حلاوه على حلاوته واكرمه ومن عليه وايانا برضاك ومحبتك كما احبنا وزادنا


تلميذك المجهول


----------



## السيد حلاوة (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*رسم دائرة الجزء الثانى*

اتبع الصور الشرح بالصور واضح بامر الله


----------



## السيد حلاوة (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*رسم دائرة الجزء الثالث*

اتبع الصور باقى طرق رسم دائرة
الشرح مرفق فى الصور


----------



## السيد حلاوة (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*رسم دائرة الجزء الرابع*

الشرح مرفق فى لصور باقى طرق رسم دائرة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*شرح الحال osnap*

شرح الحال 
osnap
مهم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وهيسعدك فى تنفيذ ما سبق وما ياتى من اوامر بامر الله
الشرح فى الصور
المرفقات


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 نوفمبر 2010)

انا مش شايف حد من المشتركين فى الكورس بيطبق او بيسال لازم تطبيق ونقاش للافادة


----------



## سمير شربك (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السيد حلاوه ارجوا قبولي 
من التلاميذ لديك في الكورس


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 نوفمبر 2010)

سمير شربك 
عضو متميز






 

استاذى يكون عندى تلميذ ابدا والله حتى لو تعلمت منى فقدرك محفوظ ونحن تلاميذك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*اكرمك الله اخى*



الانجينيير قال:


> ايا ايها السيد سيد ماسيدناك علينا نسبا انما سيدناك كرما منك وحسنا لخلقك زينت به منتدانا وشرفت كل من فيه باسهاماتك فيك التلبيه والاستغاثه وقضاء الحاجه والرياده فرضينا بك اخا وابا كريما
> ما رايناك ولا عرفنا مكانك ولا احوالك انما تزدنا بكرمك وجودك
> فاللهم زده حلاوه هذا العبد سيد حلاوه على حلاوته واكرمه ومن عليه وايانا برضاك ومحبتك كما احبنا وزادنا
> 
> ...


 
ابدا اخى لا تقل هكذا فكلنا نتعلم من بعض اعزك الله هذا فقط من ذوقك ورفعة منزلتك


----------



## sameh12 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

خير الكلام ما قل ودل شكرا وانا تلميذك منذ هذه الحظة


----------



## sameh12 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السؤال هو :لدي مخطط البناء واريد البدء في مشروع مد الأ نابيب كيف ذلك مع العلم اني انهيت حاليا تعليمات modify and draw ,.....وتقريبا كل مايتعلق بال 2dفي برنامج autodesk mechanical desktop وشكرا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 نوفمبر 2010)

ادخل موضوع كيف تحترف الاتوكاد مهندس سامح
لان هنا هنبدا ن البداية بالترتيب مش هينفع نسبق الترتيب
اسال فى موضوع كيف تحترف الاتوكاد وبامر الله اجيبك


----------



## creative eng (4 نوفمبر 2010)

وانا منتسب ومتابع معاك باذن الرحمن

وجزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابو تامر عساف (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كمان انا بسجل اسمي 
ولك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## جدتى (4 نوفمبر 2010)

وانا احب اسجل اسمى


----------



## ufhg (4 نوفمبر 2010)

ماهي الاحدثيات الموجودة على الاتوكاد


----------



## ufhg (4 نوفمبر 2010)

نريد المساعدة لتعليم arcgis


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*رسم قوس*

رسم قوس


----------



## matrix_slm2003 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

وانا عاوز اتعلم الاتوكاد لو سمحتم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*مسح جزء من الرسم*

استخدام الامر
erase

او
delete
انظر المرفقات
وطبق المثال


----------



## السيد حلاوة (8 نوفمبر 2010)

الاسئلة تكون فى اللى اتشرح فقط 
ولكم الشكر
واى سؤال اخر فى الاتوكاد
روح موضوع كيف تحترف الاتوكاد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*استخدام الامر trim*

الامر 
trim
ثم انتر مرتين
او
tr
ثم انتر

وهو موجود فى قائمة 
modify

ويستخدم لمسح جزء من خط او دائرة
كما موضح بالصور
تابع الصور بالشرح فى المرفقات
وفى مثالين 
طبقهم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (8 نوفمبر 2010)

لو طبقنا كل ما تم شرحه وتمرسنا عليه كثيرا
واكرر نرسك كتيير
3 او اربع سعات
حاول ترسم باب
شباك
اى شىء امامك
باستخدام الاوامر اللى فاتت تقدر ترسم اى رسمة بامر الله
لكن هتقبلك صعوبات

اى ان باقى الدورة لتخطى هذه الصعوبات
نكمل على خير ان شاء الله
اسالكم الدعاء بالشفاء والعافية


----------



## السيد حلاوة (8 نوفمبر 2010)

اين المهندس العظيم صبرى سعيد
حد يبعت له دعوة لعله لم يرى الموضوع حتى الان


----------



## mahmouda abdallah (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ma3ak isa ya handsa:31:


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 نوفمبر 2010)

معاك ان شاء الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الحليم الكريم العليم
عظم الله شأنك 
و دائما متألق ساطع النجم
موضوع هائل و انا اسجل اسمي كأحد تلاميذك زادكم الله بسطة في العلم و الرزق 
انت تعبت كتير علشان تصيغ الموضوع و الدروس بطريقة غاية في البساطة و التركيز
بارك الله فيكم صديقا و أخا و معلما 
و جزاكم الله بكل حرف حسنات و رفع عنك بكل حرف سيئة و بدلها بحسنة و جعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Tpozada (8 نوفمبر 2010)

اتمني قبولي في هذه الدورة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## تامربهجت (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ان شاء الله مشارك معاك 
وجارى تنفيذ كل التدريبات


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*تنور*



medoo2011m قال:


> معاك ان شاء الله


 مرحب بيك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*ممتاز*



medoo2011m قال:


> معاك ان شاء الله


 تحت امرك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*اذا تعلم الاستاذ شىء من تليميذه.*



مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> بسم الله الحليم الكريم العليم
> عظم الله شأنك
> و دائما متألق ساطع النجم
> موضوع هائل و انا اسجل اسمي كأحد تلاميذك زادكم الله بسطة في العلم و الرزق
> ...


 اذا تعلم الاستاذ شىء من تليميذه.
فهذا يدل على تواضع الاستاذ وحكمته
وانه احسن اعداد التلاميذ
الكورس بدون ما لوش طعم
نورت
نورت
نورت


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*مقبول يا صديقى*



tpozada قال:


> اتمني قبولي في هذه الدورة ولكم جزيل الشكر


 طبعا تنورنا
وتحن حرصين على ان تكون معنا
المهم التطبيق وهتتعلم بسهولة 
وكثرة الممارسة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*ممتاز تامر*



تامربهجت قال:


> ان شاء الله مشارك معاك
> وجارى تنفيذ كل التدريبات


 وهذا هو المطلوب اثباته


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*شرفت وتحت امرك*



creative eng قال:


> وانا منتسب ومتابع معاك باذن الرحمن
> 
> وجزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


 وجزاك مثله


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*مرحب بيك ومنتظرين*



ابو تامر عساف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كمان انا بسجل اسمي
> ولك الشكر الجزيل


 منتظرين اسئلتك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*تم تسجيل اسمك*



جدتى قال:


> وانا احب اسجل اسمى


 منور يا جدتى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*تنورنا*



sameh12 قال:


> خير الكلام ما قل ودل شكرا وانا تلميذك منذ هذه الحظة


 منتظر مشاركاتك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

المهم الان على كل المشتركين تطبيق كل ما تم شرحه من اوامر 
كما يلى
التدريب على رسم خط لمدة ساعة كاملة متواصلة حتى لو زهقت كمل
ارسم خط بكل صورة وخط مائل بزاوية وجرب كل الزواية
وجرب الزاوية بالسالب
وبالموجب
وجرب ترسم خط طوله 10000
وخط طوله
10
وخط طوله 50
وخط طوله 800
وتعلم كيف تتحكم فى رسم خط
وكيف تكون سريع
فى الرسم
المهم مش نتعلم المهم نصل للاحتراف
والصبر اهم شىء وكثرة الممارسة
الاتوكاد بالضبط مثل القيادة
يعنى تركب السيارة وتسوق واثناء السواقة هتتعلم وهتقبلك صعوبات وهتعرف تبقى سريع
وهتتعلم التحكم فى السيارة

يعنى سيادتك تفتح الجهاز وتركب الاتوكاد وتسوق وسيبها على الله هتلاقى الموضوع مش سهل فقط
ده؟
مش هكمل

المهم وكذلك التدريب على رسم دائرة بكل طرقها
لمدة ساعة
والتدريب على رسم قوس
لمدة
نصف ساعة

طبعا وانت سايق ممكن تشرب حاجة
المهم خلى بالك من الطريق


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

عايز اطمن عليكم كل اللى خلص التطبيق يكتب ويقول خلصت علشان ننطلق الى نقطة اخرى
خلص باحتراف مش مجرد طبق
سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته


----------



## raedamassi (10 نوفمبر 2010)

وانا بتمنى اكون من المنتسبين وشكرا الكم على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## raedamassi (10 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن اسال كيف يتم تحويل الخلفية من الون الابيض الى الون الاسود


----------



## السيد حلاوة (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*ليك الرد*



raedamassi قال:


> ممكن اسال كيف يتم تحويل الخلفية من الون الابيض الى الون الاسود


 تاكد اولا انك على model
انظر اسفل اللوحة على الشمال هتلاقى كلمتين
الاولى model 
وهنا بتكون شاشة الرسم السوداء
وبجانبها الشاشة البيضاء اللى اسمها
layout
ودى خاصة بالتجهيز للطابعة وسيتم شرحها فيما بعد

اضغط على 
model كليك شمال

اما لو مسطب اتوكاد 
2010
او سعات اى اتوكاد بتكون لون اللوحة ابيض حتى فى model
فى الحالة دى
اعمل الامر
option
واختصاره
op
ثم انتر
تظهر لك قائمة اختار منها فوق قائمة
display
ثم
colors
ثم اللون اللى انت عايزه
تابع الصورة فى المرفقات

وفى احتمال ثالث
انك تكون سطبت اتوكاد 
3d
وده فى الاختيار اثناء تاسيس البرنامج
تابع الصور واى مشكلة بلغنى
وان شاء الله تحل المشكلة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*اكيد مرحب بيك*



raedamassi قال:


> وانا بتمنى اكون من المنتسبين وشكرا الكم على الموضوع الرائع


 تنور


----------



## moha.saeed11 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

استاذى اسمح لى بسؤال
عند تنفيذ بعض الاوامر مثل erase عند التنقيذ نعمل كليك يمين للتنفيذ واوامر اخرى لايتم ذلك 
ان امكن تفسير ذلك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*الرد يا صديقى*



moha.saeed11 قال:


> استاذى اسمح لى بسؤال
> عند تنفيذ بعض الاوامر مثل erase عند التنقيذ نعمل كليك يمين للتنفيذ واوامر اخرى لايتم ذلك
> ان امكن تفسير ذلك


 
هناك اوامر للرسم مثل 
خط وقوس ودائرة
وبولى لين ومستطيل وهكذا
دول تعطى الامر وتشتغل على طول

اما هناك اوامر للتعديل
ذى
tr
e
j
mi
ro
وهكذا
اللى فى قائمة
modify
دول يجب تفعيل الامر بكليك يمين بعد التعليم

واحيانا بعض الاوامر مثل
e
اذا علمت على الخط المراد مسحه اولا قبل اعطاء الامر
ثم اعطيت الامر ثم انتر يتنفذ مباشرة

وكمان دى نقطة لا تشغلك اوى
ولكن ذى ما قلت لك


----------



## samabou2 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد معظم الحاجات كنت عارفة بس الاسلوب بسيط وجميل جدا بارك الله فيك(سامح مصطفى)


----------



## samabou2 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مش فاهم موضوع ترايم ومش واضح ف الصور


----------



## Tall-Ali (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا وارجو تسجيل اسمي


----------



## عطى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

عطى ارجو كيف اعرف التعليم امتى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*بامر الله*



samabou2 قال:


> مش فاهم موضوع ترايم ومش واضح ف الصور


حد يعرف كيف print scr.
للشاشة فى الاب توب


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*الامر نسخ copy*

هناك العديد من الاوامر المساعدة فى الرسم واغلبيتها موجودة فى قائمة 
modify
وسيتم شرحها على حسب الاهمية
وذى ما اتفقنا الممارسة الكثيرة
مرفق لكم صور عليها شرح لتنفيذ الامر
نسخ
copy
ومرفق اتوكاد كواجب عملى لتنفيذ الامر


----------



## ahmedxquria (14 نوفمبر 2010)

وانا مع الأخوة الأعزاء


وبارك الله فيكم على الفكرة


----------



## ahmedxquria (14 نوفمبر 2010)

وبارك الله بالسيد العزيــــــــــــــــــــــز

السيد حلاوة


----------



## ahmedxquria (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> حد يعرف كيف print scr.
> للشاشة فى الاب توب




أخي العزيز غالبا مايكون Print screen
من الأزراز الثانوية


ويكون بزر fn + prt sc

وفي اللابتوب يكون أسفل ال insert

مع التحية:34:


----------



## المهندس ممدوح (14 نوفمبر 2010)

باذن اللة وانا معاكم


----------



## MiSs.DiScOvErY (15 نوفمبر 2010)

_الله يعطيكـ العافيه السيد حلاوة ..._

_ومنكم نتعلم ونستفيد ..._

_تقبل مروري وتسجيلي معك ف الكورس .._


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا صدىقى العزيز*



ahmedxquria قال:


> أخي العزيز غالبا مايكون print screen
> من الأزراز الثانوية
> 
> 
> ...


جزاكم الله خير ومرحب بيك معنا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*مرحب بيك*



miss.discovery قال:


> _الله يعطيكـ العافيه السيد حلاوة ..._
> 
> _ومنكم نتعلم ونستفيد ..._
> 
> _تقبل مروري وتسجيلي معك ف الكورس .._


وسعداء بوجودك معنا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*مرحب بيك*



ahmedxquria قال:


> وانا مع الأخوة الأعزاء
> 
> 
> وبارك الله فيكم على الفكرة


منورنا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*مرحب مرحب*



MiSs.DiScOvErY قال:


> _الله يعطيكـ العافيه السيد حلاوة ..._
> 
> _ومنكم نتعلم ونستفيد ..._
> 
> _تقبل مروري وتسجيلي معك ف الكورس .._


مرحب


----------



## السيد حلاوة (20 نوفمبر 2010)

حد بيطبق وللا لاء


----------



## سمير شربك (20 نوفمبر 2010)

تابع أخي السيد 
ننتظر cut- واوامر الطبقات والتهشير وووو بإسلوبك الرائع


----------



## م/عبدالعزيز خضر (25 نوفمبر 2010)

وانا ايضا معكم ومتقدم لهذا القرص


----------



## مصطفى كلحى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بامر الله نكمل الموضوع على خير


----------



## المهندس محمد قمر (5 ديسمبر 2010)

أمنيت حياتى أكون محترف أتوكاد


----------



## المهندس محمد قمر (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*أمنيت حياتى أكون محترف أتوكاد *
مهندس محمد قمر​


----------



## Ahlay (5 ديسمبر 2010)

وأنا كمان


----------



## POP2512 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد اسجل اسمي في دوره الاوتوكاد


----------



## mohamed el ashry (6 ديسمبر 2010)

يا ريت يا اخي


----------



## م. يامن خضور (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً أستاذنا السيد حلاوة

معاك إن شاء الله تبارك و تعالى


----------



## e-hisham (8 ديسمبر 2010)

انا معكم من المسجلين باذن الله


----------



## هواتفي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

أكرمك الله


----------



## sir_nour (9 ديسمبر 2010)

وانا كمان عايز اتعلم


----------



## emam_otefy (5 يناير 2011)

اريد ان اسجل اسمى بامر الله


----------



## الهب البارد (6 يناير 2011)

انا تحت امركم


----------



## مستريورك (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## mido1977 (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة : أخى العزيز هذة أول مرة أطلع على مساهماتك أتمنى أن أجد روابط للاطلاع عليها . على سبيل المثال كيف تتعلم الأوتوكاد خطوة بخطوة . والبلوكات 
وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## السيد حلاوة (19 يناير 2011)

اللى خلص الجزء الاول ده ممكن يكمل هنا ويسال
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t220651.html


----------



## mechanic power (20 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا معاك بأذن الله
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## kokohamo2003 (20 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك,وانا من المسجلين المنتظرين *​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (22 يناير 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t220651.html
اكمل هنا


----------



## emam_otefy (22 يناير 2011)

انا خلصت الجزء الاول كما شرحت وطبقت
سوف اكمل الجزء الثانى
وجزاك الله عنى وعن الجميع خير الجزاء


----------



## حويجه (4 فبراير 2011)

وأنا واحد من المنتسبين المنتظرين ونسأل الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## هوزحطيكلمن (4 فبراير 2011)

نحن معكم وشكرا


----------



## eslam esso (30 مايو 2011)

وانا كمان اريد تعليم الاتوكاد يا باشمندس
بارك الله فى عمرك يا رب


----------



## PS_HVAC (30 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير 

والحمد لله في كل يوم اضيف الي معلومات لا اجدها في الكثير من الكتب والمراجع وفق الله كل القائمين على هذا المنتدى اعضاء ومشرفين وجزاهم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## abdelhakeem (30 مايو 2011)

وانا معاك


----------



## poop_hoba (2 يونيو 2011)

معاك


----------



## life_4ent (4 يونيو 2011)

انا معك جزاك الله الف خير وشكرا مقدما


----------



## asleepy (4 يونيو 2011)

وانا من المشاركين


----------



## محمد زكريا جمعة (6 يونيو 2011)

وانا من المسجلين اسمائهم


----------



## haithamslem (7 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا وعن المسلمين خيرا وجعلك الله خير عون للمسلمين *


----------



## mohajer4love (7 يونيو 2011)

انا معاكم والله


----------



## tamer_rashwan2000 (19 يونيو 2011)

اريد تعلم الاوتوكاد بأسرع وقت


----------



## ASOS124 (21 يونيو 2011)

وانا كمان من المسجلين


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 يوليو 2011)

طبعا احنا بدا نا مواضيع عادية وسهلة واهم شىء الرسم الكثير والتكرار التكرار لتكتسب الخبرة
ونحن الان ننتظر الاسئلة قبل البدء فى شىء جديد


----------



## karim1500 (14 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أنا تقني سامي في التبريد و التكييف الصناعي من الجزائر و الحمد لله لدي بعض الخبرة في الأوتوكاد لكن إن أمكن أريد تعلم أوتوكاد mep إن أمكن فأن أريد أ أعمل به مشاريع التبريد و التكييف و ألريد دروس في تعلم ال 3D عند رسم المباني و جزاكم الله كل خير
هدا لا يمنع أن أشارك في التطبيق إعتبروني تلميدكم الجديد و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م وليد امين (14 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا كبير في انتظار الدرس الاولي ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed abrahim (14 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وان شاء الله اكون معكم ومن المسجلين المنتظرين جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## legend engineer (14 يوليو 2011)

وانا معاكم ان شاء الله


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## ايمن الناقة (16 يوليو 2011)

نعم اخي اريد التسجيل نفعك الله ونفع بك


----------



## mechano20 (20 يوليو 2011)

ان شاء الله اتعلم الاوتوكاد لاني احب تعلمه


----------



## keraay (20 يوليو 2011)

و انا ان شاءالله معاك يا هندسه - أحمد محمود


----------



## sir_nour (20 يوليو 2011)

وانا معاك


----------



## keraay (21 يوليو 2011)

مشكور مجهودك الكبير


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (22 يوليو 2011)

_اخي الكريم جزاك الله خير اتمنا من القلب ان اكون منظمن طلابك وارجو ان تقبلني معهم_


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*الشرح مجمع لبداية كورس الاتوكاد*

الرابط الاول
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t229297-2.html
ادخل الرابط واتبع المشاركات وبنهاية الصفحة ادخل على الرابط اتالى
المهم تنزل المرفقات وتتبع الشرح والتطبيق العملى اهم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*الرابط الثانى*

الشرح بداية من المشاركة 6 فى الصفحة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t229297-3.html


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*الرابط الثالث*

الرابط الثالث​الشرح بداية من المشاركة الثانية فى الصفحة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t229297-4.html


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*الرابط الرابع*

الرابط الرابع​الشرح فى المشاركة الثامنة شرح رسم قوس
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t229297-5.html​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*الرابط الخامس*

الرابط الخامس​الشرح بداية من اول مشاركة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t229297-6.html


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*الرابط السادس*

الرابط السادس​الشرح فى اخر مشاركة فى الصفحة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t229297-7.html​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*الرابط السابع*

الرابط السابع​الشرح من اول المشاركة اثانية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t229297-8.html​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*الرابط الثامن*

الرابط الثامن​الشرح بداية من المشاركة الثانية فى الصفحة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t229297-9.html​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*الرابط التاسع*

الرابط التاسع​بعد ما تخلص كل اللى فات نكمل فى كيف تحترف الاتوكاد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t220651.html​


----------



## mechanic power (5 أكتوبر 2011)

انا بأذن الله معاك 
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## ahmadbik (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله نبدا


----------



## mechanic power (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## mechanic power (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## mechanic power (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## mechanic power (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق اخى الكريم


----------



## mechanic power (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## انس مكي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## ahmed samy (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الله المستعان


----------



## alarefmohamed (10 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت يا باشمهندس انت عارف ان موضوع الاوتوكاد ده قرب يعقدنى جزاك الله خير انا معاك 
م/ عارف


----------



## sherkoko (11 أكتوبر 2011)

وانا مهتم جدا بامر التكييف وشكرا


----------



## manal ammar (14 أكتوبر 2011)

يا ريت حضرتك تكمل


----------



## السيد حلاوة (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*التكملة هنا*



manal ammar قال:


> يا ريت حضرتك تكمل


 
التكملة هنا فى الرابط ده

كيف تحترف الاتوكاد

http://arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=220651

بعد كده الممارسة الكتيير هى اللى هتفرق

ربنا معاكم

اهتمو بتكملة الموضوع للنهاية والعلم بيحتاج صبر صبر صبر والممارسة الكتير والتركيز
كل ده يختصر عليك الوقت 

اهتمو كمان باسالة الناس والاجابات عليها 

الله يكرمنا ويكرمكم


----------



## milad2007 (5 يناير 2012)

يسعدني ان اكون من المنتسبين


----------



## milad2007 (6 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ASHRAF100 (11 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohammed khaled (23 فبراير 2012)

انا معاك ان شاء الله


----------



## mahmod_yosry (24 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المتفائل 2 (24 أغسطس 2012)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> بامر الله ساقوم يتنظيم كورس فى الاتوكاد للمبتدئين لخدمة مجال التكييف
> من البداية
> من يريد التسجيل فى الكورس يقوم بتسجيل اسمه وعلى المشترك معرفة انه سيطلب منه واجب عملى وعليه
> القيام به وتقديمه فى المنتدى منتظر تسجيل الاسماء
> ...


إن شاءالله أنا أول المشاركين في الدورة ...والعفو ع التأخير .... ولكن أي أوتوكاد يجب أن أحمله


----------



## amnshsh2 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ووالديك والذرية الصالحة


----------



## nofal (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## حاتم البادي (5 مارس 2013)

وانا كمان اريد اسجل معاك


----------



## علاء محمد موسى (9 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## giga giga (9 مارس 2013)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس وانا متابع اغلبيه مواضعك الرائعه ربنا يكرمك


----------



## drmady (9 مارس 2013)

وانا من المنتسبين معك ان شاء الله


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 مارس 2013)

ربنا يوفقكم جميعا واكرر كلامى ان اهم شىء الممارسة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 مارس 2013)

واتمنى ان تكمل الموضوع من هنا
كيف تحترف الاتوكاد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t220651.html

ومتابعتنا 
على صفحات الشركة
SMG MEP COPANY
شركة مقاولات رائدة فى مجال الاعمال الكهروميكانيكية (HVAC-FIREFIGHTING-PLUMBING-ELECTRICAL)
للشركة قطاع للتدريب عن طريق دورات تدريبية متميزة فى التصميم والدراية الكاملة باصول التركيب والتنفيذ 
للتعرف على خدمات الشركة فى مجال التدريب نرجو متابعة صفحتنا على الفيسبوك والجروب العلمى المتخصص فى المجال من خلال الروابط التالية
الصفحة الرئيسية *[url]http://www.facebook.com/SmgMepCompany*[/URL]
الجروب العلمى *[url]http://www.facebook.com/groups/387474098003382/*[/URL]
صفحة الاعمال الكهربية *[url]http://www.facebook.com/pages/Smg_electrical-Department/401284599951354*[/URL]
جروب الاعمال الكهربية *[url]http://www.facebook.com/groups/135205749991480/*[/URL]


----------

